# Zwei Fragen, a) Teer für Felgenbremse, b) Bodenbrett als Sprunghilfe



## heggett (1. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich hab zwei Fragen die mich schon seit langem beschäftigen.

Benötige für meine Magura HS33 Felgenbremse unbedingt Teerbrocken. Habe es mit Anschleifen versucht, sowie mit Bitumen. Habe ich mir besorgt. Leider ist der gewünschte Effekt nicht optimal eingetreten. Als ich eine Zeit in Polen war hat mir mal einer so einen Brocken geschenkt. Das war echt super. Habe jetzt mal drei verschiedene Sorten gesammelt. Leider war der richtige noch nicht dabei. Zwei waren viel zu hart, einer weich wie Gummi. 

a) Wo kann ich diese Teerbrocken finden? Straßenrand, Fahrbahnschweißnähte, Autobahnraststätte, oder wo?

MacAskill benutzt in seinem Video von April 2009 (ab 36sec. zu sehen, am besten bei 47sec.) ein Bodenbrett zum Abspringen. Das habe ich auch schon früher bei TRA gesehen.

b) Kann man das selber bauen? Welche Abmessungen? Entfernung zum Hindernis? Tipps dazu?

Gruß und Danke
Achim


----------



## python (1. Juni 2012)

a)

Betumen aus dem baumarkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heggett (1. Juni 2012)

Danke für den Tip.
Werd mal schauen was die da so haben.
Den ich vom Kumpel bekommen habe, muss ich erst warm machen und dann klebt der die Bremse fast zusammen.

Hast Du vielleicht einen Tip für ne Artikelbezeichnung? Oder was für einen Baumarkt? Praktiver, Obi, Bauhaus...

Danke und Gruß
Achim


----------



## Insomnia- (1. Juni 2012)

Bitumen , frag mal in nem dachdeckerbetrieb, hab über nen Freund in Ausbildung was ergattert Reste von Teerpappen, hat ordentlich geknallt


----------



## heggett (2. Juni 2012)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Bitumen , frag mal in nem dachdeckerbetrieb, hab über nen Freund in Ausbildung was ergattert Reste von Teerpappen, hat ordentlich geknallt



Das ist auch ne gute Idee. Werd aber heute nachmittag nochmal einen Baumarkt stürmen.

Danke und Gruß
Achim


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Juni 2012)

Aus reiner Neugier: was bringt Bitumen an der Felgenbremse?


----------



## erwinosius (2. Juni 2012)

Bitumen an der Felgenbremse bringt enormen Lärm gepaart mit äußerst brachialer Bremspower. Nur bei Nässe nicht zu empfehlen da es dann schmierig wie Seife wird.

Habe mein Bitumen hier aus nem Radweg entfernt. Der ist in Plattenbauweise gemacht und dadurch hat er alle 2m ne lange Bitumennaht. Vorteil am Radweg ist dass das Zeug recht sauber ist weil nicht soo viele Steine reingefahren sind.
Und im Sommer auch echt leicht rauszumachen. Eher wie Kaugummi.
gruß
erwin


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Juni 2012)

Macht ihr das Zeug auf die Bremsbeläge?


----------



## Insomnia- (3. Juni 2012)

Nein du machst kleine Striche in regelmäßigem Abstand auf die felgenflanke


----------



## BraVe´ (3. Juni 2012)

Aber nicht zuviel.. sonst können die Bremsbeläge an der felge kleben bleiben nach dem Bremsen.. Bin 5Jahre mit Bitumen gefahren! Brauchst nichts warm machen.. Nimmst den harten "Stein" und ziehst den einmal die Felgenflanke entlang.


----------



## duro e (3. Juni 2012)

bei uns am bahnhof oben da sind auch viele stellen mit dicken bitum nähten gefüllt , d kann man mit etwas gewalt mitm fuß was rausbrechen. die qualität ist echt sahne , es ist hochglänzend und eher brüchig , lieferte mir aber mehr performance als welches von dachpappe . selbst bei nässe hats ordentlich gebremst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (3. Juni 2012)

Bitumen + Nässe = "ordentliche Bremspower"

Ich glaube wir haben da wirklich unterschiedliche Definitionen


----------



## ingoingo (3. Juni 2012)

b) Bodenbrett als Sprunghilfe: Nein.

Du wirst im Laufe der Zeit Bodenunebenheiten dazu verwenden können. Ist jedoch nicht die Regel.

Bei den von dir genannten Fällen wird es verwendet um extreme Höhen zu erklimmen.


----------



## duro e (4. Juni 2012)

ecols , es ist schon möglich. es kommt halt aufs gesamt setup an , hatte natürlich immer eine gute flexung , ordentliche beläge wie tryall und alles sauber eingestelt, wenn sich die flexung dem ende neigte und die power schwand , so nutze ich etwas bitumen.
jedoch habe ich nicht die felge angedreht und drangehalten wie viele es immer machen , sondern in gleichmäßigen abstand dünne senkrechte striche auf die flanke gemacht .
dadurch hatte ich auch nicht den schmierenden effekt so stark wie andere und ich konnte trotz bitumen bei nässe noch 100 prozent auf meine bremse zählen.


----------



## bike-show.de (4. Juni 2012)

ingoingo schrieb:


> b) Bodenbrett als Sprunghilfe: Nein.


Häh, wie? Darf er kein Brett als Sprunghilfe verwenden? Schon mal selbst probiert? Macht Spass...



ingoingo schrieb:


> Du wirst im Laufe der Zeit Bodenunebenheiten dazu verwenden können. Ist jedoch nicht die Regel.
> 
> Bei den von dir genannten Fällen wird es verwendet um extreme Höhen zu erklimmen.



 Man kommt halt höher damit. Jemand der 50cm hoch zieht, schafft dann halt 10, 20, 30cm mehr. Da ist nichts Extremes dran.

An OP: Nimm halt einfach ein Stück von einem dicken Brett, etwa 3-4cm dick und schneide es gerade so groß, dass noch in dem Rucksack passt.

Dann legst Du es etwa 1m vor eine niedrige Stufe und probierst erstmal. Du kannst einerseits nur mit dem Hinterrad dagegen fahren, d.h. einfach einen normalen Bunny-Hop machen und so timen, dass Du kurz vor dem Absprung mit dem Hinterrad gegen das Brett fährst. Das klappt z.B. auch super, wenn man die Stufe antippt anstelle dem Bunny Hop (dann muss das Brett aber näher an die Stufe, etwa 50cm). 

Andererseits kannst Du vorher auch noch mit dem Vorderrad dagegen fahren. Macaskill macht das z.B. so.


----------



## ingoingo (4. Juni 2012)

bike-show.de schrieb:


> Häh, wie? Darf er kein Brett als Sprunghilfe verwenden? Schon mal selbst probiert? Macht Spass...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich verbiete hier keinem sich was auch immer zu bauen, halte es nur für sinvoller den Treter am Anfang ohne zu erlernen. Durch die hier gestellten Fragen de TE nehme ich an dass er sich noch ziemlich am Anfang befindet.

Finde es schon extrem was bei den oben genannten Fahrern mit Hilfe eines Kickers mehr geht. 


Gruß Ingo


----------



## heggett (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo an Alle

Danke, für die bisherigen Antworten.

Zum Teer:
Hatte seit dem ich das damals benutzt hatte, nie wieder so ein phantastisches Bremsverhalten. Weder mit Anschleifen, unteschiedlichsten Bremsbelägen noch mit den Bitumen, den ich z.Z. einsetze. Zu Nässe kann ich nichts sagen -> Schönwetterfahrer.

Zum Brett:

Mir gehts hier nicht um die Höhe, sondern um die Technik. Mit dem Brett kann man den Zeitpunkt des Absprungs eindeutiger definieren bzw. spüren. Solche Hilfsmitte werden bei allen Sportarten wie selbstverständlich eingesetzt, um den Bewegungsablauf einzuüben. Wer macht schon seinen ersten Backflipp auf Beton?

Danke und Gruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (5. Juni 2012)

Dann nicht fragen, einfach machen.


----------



## xwormap (10. Juni 2012)

Ich habe auch eine Frage. Ich habe ein Onza Ska (http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/20_inch_trials_bikes/onza_ska/c10p11579.html) mit den originalen V-Brakes und Bremsklötzen. Mit der Bremspower bin ich sehr zufrieden, die Quietschgeräusche sind jedoch extrem laut. Ich weiss, dass das normal ist, aber würde das Anflexen der Felge diese Geräusche vermindern ohne Verlust der Bremspower?


----------



## ingoingo (10. Juni 2012)

Wenn es die Beläge sind die ich meine könnte es was helfen und die Bremse auch dosierbarer machen. Da kannst du auch ziemlich fein Flexen! Probiers mal aus. Ich nehme an, du färst bisher mit Bitumen ?


Gruß Ingo


----------



## xwormap (10. Juni 2012)

ingoingo schrieb:


> Wenn es die Beläge sind die ich meine könnte es was helfen und die Bremse auch dosierbarer machen. Da kannst du auch ziemlich fein Flexen! Probiers mal aus. Ich nehme an, du färst bisher mit Bitumen ?
> 
> 
> Gruß Ingo



Danke für die Antwort. 
Also mit Bitumen habe ich überhaupt keine Erfahrung, da ich erst seit ca 3 Monaten Trial fahre 
Zu den Belägen kann ich leider nicht viel sagen. Also sie sind die Originalen, die mit dem Bike geschickt wurden und sie sind durchsichtig. 

Also heisst das, wenn ich die Felge fein anflexe, dann habe ich weniger Quietschen und eventuell mehr Bremspower?


----------



## ingoingo (11. Juni 2012)

Das Quitschen kommt vom sogenannten Slip Stick Effekt http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stick-Slip-Effekt

Es kann sich bessern. Aber ist es wirklich so Laut? quitschende Bremsen sind echt normal. Hast du einen Vergleich?


----------



## xwormap (11. Juni 2012)

ingoingo schrieb:


> Das Quitschen kommt vom sogenannten Slip Stick Effekt http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stick-Slip-Effekt
> 
> Es kann sich bessern. Aber ist es wirklich so Laut? quitschende Bremsen sind echt normal. Hast du einen Vergleich?



Also z.B. beim Pedalkick ist es eigentlich kein Problem, aber wenn ich dann einen Hügel runterfahre ist es so laut, dass das ganze Dorf am Fenster steht zum Schauen was los ist   Es wäre einfach gut, wenn die Bremsen weniger quietschen würden, wenn man sie nicht ganz blockiert. Darum ist ja meine Frage, ob das flexen die Geräusche minimieren würde.


----------



## ingoingo (11. Juni 2012)

Genau da ist schon der Knackpunkt. Dein Quitschen ist ganz normal! Wenn man die Bremsen schleifen lässt ist es halt sehr laut. 

Ist halt besser wenn man vorne ne Scheibe fährt. Diese ist dosierbarer/geräuschlos


----------



## erwinosius (11. Juni 2012)

> Diese ist dosierbarer/geräuschlos



Dosierbarer ja, geräuschlos nein. Vielleicht leiser als die gefelxte HS. Aber meine Scheibe ist definitiv nicht leise.....


----------



## Ace86 (12. Juni 2012)

xwormap schrieb:


> Also z.B. beim Pedalkick ist es eigentlich kein Problem, aber wenn ich dann einen Hügel runterfahre ist es so laut, dass das ganze Dorf am Fenster steht zum Schauen was los ist



Das Problem kenne ich selbst auch sehr gut. Habe full HS33 und hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so extrem laut ist. Habe mittlerweile Brakebooster angebaut, die Felgen geflext und anderen Brakepads genommen. Das gequietsche ist immer noch ähnlich laut, aber die Bremsleistung ist besser. Wenn man das Setup ändert kann man Glück haben und die Geräusche gehen auch etwas zurück. Habe mich aber jetzt damit abgefunden.


----------



## xwormap (12. Juni 2012)

Ace86 schrieb:


> Das Problem kenne ich selbst auch sehr gut. Habe full HS33 und hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so extrem laut ist. Habe mittlerweile Brakebooster angebaut, die Felgen geflext und anderen Brakepads genommen. Das gequietsche ist immer noch ähnlich laut, aber die Bremsleistung ist besser. Wenn man das Setup ändert kann man Glück haben und die Geräusche gehen auch etwas zurück. Habe mich aber jetzt damit abgefunden.



Wie funktionieren diese Brakebooster? Sorry, bin halt noch unerfahren :/
Also ich lasse meine Bremsen jetzt erstmal so. Bremspower habe ich ja genügend. Jetzt müssen sich nur noch meine Nachbarn damit abfinden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (12. Juni 2012)

Musst halt für Strecken nur mitm Fuß aufm Reifen bremsen  Full HS findet man halt an den Wettkampfgeräten, gerade aus dem Grund des Durch-die-Stadt-radelns würde ich meine Scheibe nicht missen wollen.


----------

